# Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?



## Honeyball (23. April 2012)

Kennt einer den Namen?


----------



## Ossipeter (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*

Mondfischjunges?


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*

Dominique :m


----------



## Ein_Angler (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*

Na, mit Mondfisch hat das sehr wenig zu tuen, aber sieht von der Form her wie ein Skalar aus, nur wäre dieser ein bisschen gross geraten für diese Gattung.

Vielleicht ein Hailbut der die senkrechte Position entdeckt hat?

Wo wurde der den gefangen?


----------



## jkc (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*

Pacu?

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&c...YYE&biw=1107&bih=656&sei=KECVT5_QAsSEOuKyjYIE


Edit: Ok, sehe selbst, dass passt doch nicht...
Grüße JK


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*



jkc schrieb:


> Pacu?
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&c...YYE&biw=1107&bih=656&sei=KECVT5_QAsSEOuKyjYIE
> 
> Grüße JK


 

Gestern Dmax geschaut?


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*

Ich würde sagen Silberflossenblatt, oder einer aus der Verwandschaft der Argusfische!

http://www.starfish.ch/photos/fishes-Fische/monos-Flossenblatt/Monodactylus-argenteus.jpg



> Pacu?



Hab ich zuerst auch dran gedacht,aber der hat als Salmer ne Fettflosse!

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*

Nö?!|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*



jkc schrieb:


> Nö?!|kopfkrat


 

Dann schau mal in die Fernsehzeitung. Da wurde eine Menge über sie gezeigt.:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kennt einer den Namen?



Justin-Pascale Ölschlägel!


----------



## seatrouthunter (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*

Moin,

das wird ein Pompano sein:











Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*



> Moin,
> 
> das wird ein Pompano sein:



@Seatrouthunter, damit wirst du wohl richtig liegen!



> http://www.mexfish.com/fish/flapomp/flapompsnow348.jpg



Jürgen


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*

Hat zwar Ähnlichkeit, aber der Kollege, der mich danach gefragt hat, hat den in Thailand serviert bekommen.
Der Teller, auf dem er liegt, hat eine Diagonale von knapp 30cm.
Aber über den Link und anschließende Suche bei Wiki bin ich unter Trachinotus fündig geworden.
Also nennen wir ihn mal Stachelmakrele:m


----------



## noworkteam (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*

der ist einfach fachgerecht mit einem 25cm breitem Tropenholz-Ichmachdischplatt-Massageknüppel in die richtige Form gebracht worden...

Mach ich auch immer so, wenn Frau sagt bring mal Scholle mit und nicht immer Dorsch....

Gruß


----------



## sprogoe (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*

also, wenn ich mir das Maul betrachte, würde ich auf Piranha tippen, aber ´nen plattgetretenen.:m

Siggi


----------



## perikles (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*

ois delitanten^^ :vik::vik::vik:

müsste ein silver pomfret sein, 
https://www.google.de/search?q=silv...&ei=ecuVT7juBpTb4QTFtpDRDw&sqi=2&ved=0CDgQsAQ


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*



seatrouthunter schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das wird ein Pompano sein:
> 
> ...





Honeyball schrieb:


> Hat zwar Ähnlichkeit, aber der Kollege, der mich danach gefragt hat, hat den in Thailand serviert bekommen.
> Der Teller, auf dem er liegt, hat eine Diagonale von knapp 30cm.
> Aber über den Link und anschließende Suche bei Wiki bin ich unter Trachinotus fündig geworden.
> Also nennen wir ihn mal Stachelmakrele:m



Pompanos gehören zur Familie der Stachelmakrelen.


----------



## Ossipeter (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*



perikles schrieb:


> ois delitanten^^ :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> müsste ein silver pomfret sein,
> https://www.google.de/search?q=silv...&ei=ecuVT7juBpTb4QTFtpDRDw&sqi=2&ved=0CDgQsAQ



Schaut gut aus dein Tipp!#6


----------



## Franky (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*

Ich würde sagen, der Pommfritt passt!  :q


----------



## Acharaigas (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses hübsche Fischchen?*

der punkt geht an perikles aus münchen...

antwort ist richtig.


----------

